# Be My Parent



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

just a quickie - does anyone regularly receive this publication? I have a sample copy and am interested in a subscription, however it is (for me at the moment) a huge amount of money to pay out in one go, so I need to know if they feature all or mostly new children in each issue or whether they repeat old features over and over. 

Thanks!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Clarabel

We subscribed for 6 months (£2 through BAAF website and have been receiving them since April. There are quite alot of profiles that are repeated each month, but all the same there are quite alot of new ones too.

I don't know what age range you are going for (we are going for 2 under 4's) but we have only found 1 sibling group that would suit our criteria out of four issues, and it is unlikely that our application for these children will progress due to the large response they have had. (before anyone reads and panics I don't mean the 2 girls) 

What stage are you at with the process, as you can only apply for the children if you have been approved by panel. We didn't start our subscription until we were approved.

Good luck
Love
Karen x


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

KarenM said:


> What stage are you at with the process, as you can only apply for the children if you have been approved by panel. We didn't start our subscription until we were approved.


Thanks. According to BAAF the situation changes from child to child so in some cases where there are few responses they will consider unapproved people and the placing agency will arrange approval - I am guessing that is a very rare situation?

We aren't ready to progress with any actual adoption at the moment, just wanted to get a feel for what types of children are waiting for parents, whether the children are too disabled or disturbed for us to contemplate coping with. We were warned to expect mostly disabled children in our area, and although I am very experienced with sensory disabilities and mobility problems I couldn't give the time needed for a child who needs round the clock care into adulthood.


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Clarabel

As part of the process you will have a form to fill in which will be about what things you can and consider - its awful as you feel like you are playing God as if you had your own children you would have to accept these without choice if they happened. You have to do this with how you will cope with parenting them through to adulthood in mind. There are so manythings you could tick that would give you a wider pool of children, but you should not be forced into ticking boxes that would not be right for you and dh. 

We had very few ticks on our form but alot of things that we would consider given further information. Your SS should not be trying to force your hand to accept a child who you could not reasonably be expected to parent. At the end of the day there are quality of life issues for both you, dh and the child/children and your decisions need to be based on being able to offer the quality of life for all involved.

Good luck
Love
Karen x


----------

